# La Floridita Limited Edition churchill Cigar Review - Needs aging



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar came in a cheap wooden box with pin hinges, not a good sign of things to come. The wrapper is a little rough looking and is under filled...

Read the full review here: La Floridita Limited Edition churchill Cigar Review - Needs aging


----------

